# Any team clubs?



## bhicks1125 (Feb 18, 2019)

Any team clubs have an open spot?  Thanks


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Feb 18, 2019)

I run a tournament trail.  We just fished our first event but you still have time to get in and qualify for the Classic. We are not a club, we are a trail.  There is no membership fee.  It’s $100.00 per team per tournament. You must fish 5 of 8 tournaments to qualify for the Classic.  We are the Georgia Nitro Owners Tournament Trail however don’t worry if you don’t have a Nitro as we have an open bracket this season.  For the open bracket the team must still fish the 5 of 8 tournaments however you must be in the top 5 in points for that bracket.  (IF you are a Nitro team the same rules apply but you must be in the top 10). A total of 15 teams can qualify for the Classic.   I have att


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 18, 2019)

West Ga. bass trail is a good one and you can get in it anytime .


----------



## Awehunt (Feb 18, 2019)

Cherokee County Bass Club. We fish north Georgia mostly. We have our second event this weekend at Blue Ridge.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Jul 20, 2019)

2020 Georgia Bass Trail coming February 2020!! Check it out!!


----------

